
Comparitech shows that Github.com is blocked in China - phront
https://www.comparitech.com/privacy-security-tools/blockedinchina/
======
linyu0219
It is not blocked use my network.

------
ngcc_hk
I suggest let it be blocked. This partial model is killing both. Let us not
let china enjoy totalitarian as well as information to build its empire.

